# mbNET mit direkter S7-Anbindung



## MB connect line GmbH (1 Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag,

mit dem neuen *mbNET-S7-Treiber* können Sie die Industrie-Router *mbNET* optimal 
in Ihre S7-Software von Siemens integrieren. Der Treiber klinkt sich direkt in die 
"PG/PC Schnittstelle“ ein. Damit ist der Aufbau einer Fernwartungsverbindung 
ohne Änderung im S7-Projekt möglich.

Hier die Möglichkeiten im Überblick:


Der neue mbNET-S7-Treiber lässt sich direkt in die "PG/PC Schnittstelle" 
der *S7-Software* von Siemens integrieren. Das erlaubt Ihnen den Aufbau 
einer Fernwartungsverbindung ohne Änderung im S7-Projekt.
Dank *Source-NAT* sorgen die mbNET-Router für eine Übersetzung der 
IP-Adressen zwischen dem privaten Netz und dem Internet. An Ihrem 
bestehenden Anlagen-Netzwerk sind keine Konfigurationsänderungen 
erforderlich.
Eine Rekonfiguration der Geräte wegen dem Standard-Gateway-Eintrag 
oder gar ein Neustart der SPS oder der ganzen Anlage während der 
Installation sind damit Vergangenheit.
Für die S7-Fernwartung über *MPI- und Profibus* dienen die Router als 
RFC 1006-Gateway einschließlich Routing über RFC 1006.
Für die Langzeit-*Aufzeichnung* können Sie bis zu vier Verbindungen zu 
einer S7-Steuerung (ISOTCP/MPI/PROFIBUS) und bis zu 256 SPS-Variablen 
erfassen.
Der integrierte *4-Port-Switch* ermöglicht Ihnen den direkten Anschluss 
von bis zu vier Ethernet-Geräten.



Die Industrie-Router mbNET sind in verschieden *Anwendungen und Branchen *
erfolgreich im Einsatz.


----------



## andy_l (11 Juli 2012)

*wie und wo erhaeltlich?*

Hallo Herr Belle,

ich habe schon öfters von dem Treiber gelesen, nirgends ist aber nachzulesen, wo man ihn bekommt, ob er etwas extra kostet oder im Lieferumfang der mbNET Router enthalten ist.

Gibt es hierzu keine offizielle Aussage?

Gruss

Andy_L


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (13 Juli 2012)

andy_l schrieb:


> ich habe schon öfters von dem Treiber gelesen, nirgends ist aber nachzulesen, wo man ihn bekommt, ob er etwas extra kostet oder im Lieferumfang der mbNET Router enthalten ist.



Hallo Andy_L,

der Treiber ist für den Service-PC erforderlich, mit dem 
Sie über mbNET auf S7-Steuerungen zugreifen wollen. 
Er kostet einmalig 100 EUR pro PC, unabhänig von der 
Anzahl der Anlagen oder mbNET-Router, die Sie fern-
warten wollen.

Für weitere Fragen dürfen Sie uns auch gerne anrufen.
Tel. 07062 9178788


----------



## nekron (13 Juli 2012)

Moin moin,

ich finde es schon immer wieder toll, man kauft ein Fernwartungssysteme , und solche Relevanten Dinge muss ich dann doch noch dazukaufen ?

Jeder schreit über den Anderen, aber irgendwie sind alle Hersteller gleich ?!?!

Gruss,
nekron


----------



## Verpolt (13 Juli 2012)

nekron schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich finde es schon immer wieder toll, man kauft ein Fernwartungssysteme , und solche Relevanten Dinge muss ich dann doch noch dazukaufen ?
> 
> ...



Du brauchst den Treiber nicht zwingend.

VPN-Verbindung aufbauen --> über mbConnect24 ---> Online auf dem Modem.
Von dort über MPI/DP ( richtiges Modem auswählen, z.B. MD830) auf die SPS -->Fertig.
Oder über LAN auf die SPS --> fertig


----------



## nekron (13 Juli 2012)

Da wir unterdessen überall auch Profinet mit drin haben ist das fuer mich nicht so das Thema, aber ich finde es immer wieder verwunderlich 

Bei einem älteren mbnet ging das ganze noch per Virtual-Com Treiber, funktioniert das jetzt auch noch ? 

Gruss,
nekron


----------



## Verpolt (13 Juli 2012)

nekron schrieb:


> Bei einem älteren mbnet ging das ganze noch per Virtual-Com Treiber, funktioniert das jetzt auch noch ?
> 
> Gruss,
> nekron



Yep,  VCOM_LAN2-Software 
online umschaltbar auf RS232/485/422 COM1
COM2 -->MPI / DP


----------



## andy_l (18 Juli 2012)

Ich habe das auch erst mit dem VCOM-LAN2 Treiber ausprobiert, hatte aber staendig Verbindungsabbrüche. Und das obwohl ich erst einmal nur lokal gearbeitet habe.
Seltsam ist es schon, dass man solche "elementaren" Treiber extra kaufen muss.
Aber wenn ich mir überlege, dass man bei SIEMENS auch oft eigentlich selbstverständliche Software separat bezahlen muss, dann ist das doch hier auch nicht viel anders.

Gruß

Andy_L


----------



## Verpolt (18 Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt, es geht auch ohne den "elementaren Treiber"


----------

